# recomend me some wii downloads...



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 20, 2010)

i've got mario bros 3 & wonderboy on Virtual console, to keep it oldskool, some aquarium thing, Stop Stress (dont waste your cash...), some bubble shooting thing and a mediocre fps. what's actually good? preferably something easy, fun, a bit "different" but makes good use of the wiis control system...

fucking annoying that there are hardly any demos. that was the best thing about xbox lives arcade games - try b4 you buy...
anyway, recomendations, plz.

E2A or a link to a similar thread, if theres already one for the wii - search didnt come up with anything...


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 20, 2010)

you've presumably got world of goo?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 20, 2010)

ohmyliver said:


> you've presumably got world of goo?



downloaded the demo, reminded me a bit of "fantastic contraption" or whatever that site was called. gave it 5 mins then never touched it again. you say worth another go?

anything else got a lot of good reviews/acclaim?


----------



## Addy (Feb 20, 2010)

Bannerbomb your wii and have free games


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 20, 2010)

bit-trip-beat


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 20, 2010)

Defend your Castle - not totally sold on this, but it's alright.
Art Style: Orbient


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 20, 2010)

Addy said:


> Bannerbomb your wii and have free games



i have literally no idea what you are talking about. is this like "chipping" it? i try not to pirate my entertainment more than once in a blue moon (dunno why, coz i'd happily shoplift from hmv if i thought id get away with it...), plus i dont want to risk the warantee - had xbox RRoD, got brand new replacement. 

or is this "bombbanning" something else? i cant keep up - up until last week, i thought a "dubstep" was somekind of breakdance move...


----------



## stupid kid (Feb 20, 2010)

Bannerbomb is the program. The Wii has a some instructions on board it to not play naughty copied media and only play Wii games that come on actual Wii disks. You'd essentially be telling it to disregard that instruction. It's pretty simple, doesn't require chipping it or even opening the case like the xbox. If anything, it can make your Wii less likely to break as you can play the games from an external hard-drive instead of the disc, I think I'm right in saying the disc laser is the source of most problems. As for warranty issues and such, I think you'd void that, but it's not like you'd be losing something like xbox live.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 21, 2010)

interesting - i assume all further info needed is available online?

oh, and thank you.


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2010)

Step 1: 
First find what firmware your Wii has installed. I recomend updating your Wii to 4.2 anyway.
If it is bellow 4.2 Use BANNERBOMB v108 if it is 4.2 use BANNERBOMB v200
Backup anything on your SD Card you might want then format it or just delete all files.
Then put the contents of FOLDER 1 and the contents of BANNERBOMB (v108 or v200 depending on Wii firmware) folder straight to your SD Card.

Step 2:
Put the SD Card back into the Wii and select Data Management from Wii settings, then click SD (On 4.2 just click the SD icon on the main channel page).
You should be presented with a "Load boot.dol/.elf" message, click OK.
You are now into the HackMii installer.
Step 3:
In the HackMii installer go ahead and install Bootmii (To both IOS and Boot2 if possible)
Then install HBC, followed by DVDx and then exit the HackMii installer.
(NOTE: Some people are having issues seeing this part, this is your TV and it needs to support NTSC/60hz, try some different cables (HD) or another TV)
Step 4: (This is for 4.2 Only, if you are under 4.2 skip to step 6)
Copy the contents of FOLDER 2 to your SD Card overwriting anything it asks.
Now you will see a HBC icon on your channels page when your Wii restarts.
Click it and once loaded it will display a bunch of apps.
The first thing we want to do is press "HOME" on the Wii remote and choose BootMii.
You should now be in Wad Manager after about 5-10 seconds or so.
Step 5: 
You will be prompted to select which IOS to use, just leave this and press A.
You will now be able to select SD Card, so do that.
Now you'll see 4 .wad files, select each one (one at a time) and choose "Uninstall" (Press right on the Wiimote to select uninstall)
After all 4 have Uninstalled you can exit Wad Manager by restarting the Wii.
Step 6:
Copy the contents of FOLDER 3 to your SD Card overwriting any files.
Put the SD Card back into the Wii.
Start HBC again, press "HOME" and choose BootMii.
After around 5-10 seconds or so you will be loaded into CIOSrev14 Installer.
When prompted to change the IOS, select "Do not reload IOS"
Then choose WAD install and press A.
You now have CIOSrev 14 and are able to run backups.
Step 7:
Restart the Wii and open HBC again.
This time you just want to open Wad Manager from the HBC screen (Not by pressing HOME and Bootmii)
Once open choose IOS249 when it asks what IOS to use (It will probably already be selected)
Next choose SD Card and then install "Neo.wad", then exit.
You should now be done and have NEO gamma on your main channels page.
Step 8 - FINAL:
Open HBC again, this time choose DOP-IOS and press A.
In DOP-IOS, choose to download IOS60 (IOS70 if you have 4.2) and trucha patch it.
Once done, that's it........welcome to the world of hacks on Wii.
You may now delete everything on your SD Card and put back your old files if you like.



Files available here

You can then D/L and run all your classic and WiiWare games from the SD card, or install them to the Wii with Wad Manager


----------

